# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  سوال: دو فایل با پسوند mdf, ldf

## mashhadpix

سلام
من دو تا فایل با پسوند mdf و ldf دارم که میدونم برای دیتابیس sql است ولی نمیدونم چطوری باید این دو فایل را در sql ایجاد کنم؟ میدونم که Backup فایل هم نیست چون اگر Backup باشه پسوندش back است.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## DataMaster

فایلهای اسکیوال سرور مثل نرم افزارهای دیگه نیست که خودتون بتونید دستی ایجاد کنید
باید دیتابیس توسط اس کیو ال سرور بسازید تا ساختارهای مورد نیاز و فایلها رو براتون مهیا کنه
از طریق Management Studio میتونید این کارا رو انجام بدید

----------


## mashhadpix

> فایلهای اسکیوال سرور مثل نرم افزارهای دیگه نیست که خودتون بتونید دستی ایجاد کنید
> باید دیتابیس توسط اس کیو ال سرور بسازید تا ساختارهای مورد نیاز و فایلها رو براتون مهیا کنه
> از طریق Management Studio میتونید این کارا رو انجام بدید


چطوری از طریق "Management Studio" این کار را انجام بدم؟ میشه راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## arash201

سلام
 می تونید در برنامه management studio در قسمت database راست کلیک کنید و گزینه attach رو بزنید و بعد فایل mdf را انتخاب کنید.به همین راحتی یا اگرم یه دیتابیس جدید میخواین باید روی new database کلیک کنین.

arash_2fun.tebyan.net

----------


## mashhadpix

> سلام
>  می تونید در برنامه management studio در قسمت database راست کلیک کنید و گزینه attach رو بزنید و بعد فایل mdf را انتخاب کنید.به همین راحتی یا اگرم یه دیتابیس جدید میخواین باید روی new database کلیک کنین.
> 
> arash_2fun.tebyan.net


 وقتی این کار را می کنم پیغام خطای: 
"An error occurred when attaching the database(s).  Click the hyperlink in the Message column for details."
می دهد.
چیکار میشه کرد؟

----------


## farhad85

سلام دوست من اینو داخل پنجره کد اس کیو ال2008 بزنی ایجاد میشه
                                                                                                                  create database my_data on primary
(name=N'my_data' , filename = N'd:\sql\my_data.mdf' , size = 3072kb  , maxsize = unlimited , filegrowth = 1024kb)
                                                                                                                                                               log on
(name=N'my_data_log.ldf' , filename = N'd:\sql\my_data.ldf' , size = 1024kb  ,maxsize = 2048gb , filegrowth = 10%)
                                                                                                                     collate sql_latin1_general_cp1_ci_as
                                                                                                                                                                     go
میتونی آدرسشو عوض کنی

----------


## صحرا73987

سلام.دوستان عزيز.
من نياز به يك جواب فوري دارم.
من يك ديتابيس در sql 2000 دارم كه تعداد زيادي ركورد دارد.
زماني كه از  دستور sp_spaceused استفده ميكنم حجم فضاي استفاده شده توسط ديتا را حدود 38 گيگ نمايش ميدهد 
اما فايل ديتا 69 گيگ از فضاي هارد را اشغال كرده است .
هر چقدر هم اطلاعات از ديتابيس پاك ميكنم حجم فايل ديتا هيچ تغييري نمي كند.
فايل log را shrink كردم اما وقتي مي خواهم فايل data را shrink  كنم 
نميدانم در دستور  dbcc(datafilename,targetsize( چه عددي را براي target size قرار بدهم.
وقتي هم با shrink wizard كار ميكنم not respon ميشود و كار متوقف ميشود.

لطفا مرا راهنمايي كنم :1.چطور حجم فايل ديتا را كم كنم؟
2.دستور sp_spaceused دقيقا چه اطلاعاتي به ما ميدهد؟

با تشكر.

----------

